
We Wrote an Algorithm to Unravel the Rhymes of Hit Musical ‘Hamilton’ - daviross
http://graphics.wsj.com/hamilton/
======
daviross
Addendum: Methodology - [http://graphics.wsj.com/hamilton-
methodology/](http://graphics.wsj.com/hamilton-methodology/)

OpenNews walkthrough of development/design process -
[https://source.opennews.org/en-US/articles/hamilton-
algorith...](https://source.opennews.org/en-US/articles/hamilton-algorithm/)

